# **Trying to get hold of couple from Kent who have just visited Vancouver week 2nd May



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi we flew out to Vancouver on 2nd May with you and flew home. We have 3 girls. Hope you see this message as we didn't exchange e-mails.
Maria


----------

